

Virtualization: Solution or Problem? - spahl
http://blog.skreddy.com/2009/09/27/virtualization-solution-or-problem/

======
vicaya
Virtualization is the duct tape.

Service is the only thing that matters to users, which can be built more
efficiently upon non-hardware-virtualized distributed computing/storage
platforms, where OS will be evolved into mainly security containers.

